# Date wheel stuck between 2 dates on TAG Heuer Formula 1!



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Last night the date wheel on my Formula 1 was stuck between 20 and 21. (I could see the 0 and the 2 on both numbers.) Normally the date will change at 11.55pm give or take a minute everytime.
However, last week i thought it was slow getting to 13 but with the smallest wrist shake it moved and just thought it was a coincidence that i shook my wrist at the same time. I had no problem what so ever with any of the functions. After that night the date changed at about 11.55 every night then on, no problem at all and kept the time perfectly.

Last night it was about 12.05am and it was still between the 20 and 21. I shook my wrist and it still didn't move, however i could see that it had slightly got closer to 21. So i went bed to see if it would change on its own, but then i was worried it could possibly damage the mechanism on the date wheel so i put the watch back on, shook my wrist a couple of times and got closer each time then finally reached the 21 after another shake. 

I will see if there are any problems tonight but i have only had this watch for 2 months and bought it brand new from an authorized dealer and i'm very worried it needs to go in.

Is there a problem with my date wheel and if so will TAG charge me for getting it fixed even though i have a 2 year guarantee. I've looked after this watch like it's worth a million pounds so i have taken great care and only worn it when i am not working. Thankyou for taking the time to read this essay!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I would rotate the hands several times around the dial to see if the dates changes every 24 hours. If it does change the date during this process, then set the date and see if it will change on its own. If it doesn't, I see no reason why the warranty wouldnt cover it presuming you bought it through the proper sales channels.


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, i will try that tomorrow, it is past 8pm now so i will change the date tomorrow when i finish work. Hoping it was just a one off


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

abc1 said:


> Thanks for the reply, i will try that tomorrow, it is past 8pm now so i will change the date tomorrow when i finish work. Hoping it was just a one off


You can rotate the hands anytime to see if the date changes.


----------



## J.O. (Aug 23, 2009)

As Wisconsin said, try manually changing the dates by turning the hands for 24 hours and see whether the date changes without a problem. Also, did you change the date on the watch between the time of 9pm to 3am? If you did, this could be the caused of the date mechanism being damaged and Tag Heuer may not cover it under warranty. However, since the watch is pretty new, you could always take it back to the dealer you bought it from and let them know you have this problem since you got it new.


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I left it alone last night and it changed to 22 perfectly normal. 

I have only ever had to change the date once since ive had it which was the beginning of march, and i was at work all day so didn't change the time till about 5pm that day because i read "what to avoid" on TAGs website. So it's been 22 days since i changed the date and only just had the problem. :-s

If i did continue to have this problem and they said it was my fault, wouldn't it be TAGs word against mine that i changed the date at the correct time?

thanks for your replies.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

If you want a confirmation, set the date to "20" today and see if it will turn "21" on its own, without you shaking the watch.


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good idea never thought of that. I will have to try that tomorrow as its 10pm here so i better not do it now. Suppose i will have to take it back to the authorized dealer i bought it from if that is the case wont i?


----------



## J.O. (Aug 23, 2009)

If the date issue is on the 20th to 21st, most likely the teeth on the gear been damaged. I would take it back to the AD and let them know that since you got the watch, you noticed that there is a problem with the date mechanism changing on specific dates. It could have been very well damaged by someone at the shop who had no idea on when not to change the date for watches. Dealers after all do set the time and date of watches but usually more for autos rather than quartz.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

J.O. said:


> If the date issue is on the 20th to 21st, most likely the teeth on the gear been damaged. I would take it back to the AD and let them know that since you got the watch, you noticed that there is a problem with the date mechanism changing on specific dates. It could have been very well damaged by someone at the shop who had no idea on when not to change the date for watches. Dealers after all do set the time and date of watches but usually more for autos rather than quartz.


you can't damage quartz date wheel by changing date at wrong time. Quartz watch's date cycles instantaneously so you can change it whenever you want. 
But ya i'd use the warranty if it's possible. why mess with it.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

abc1 said:


> Good idea never thought of that. I will have to try that tomorrow as its 10pm here so i better not do it now. Suppose i will have to take it back to the authorized dealer i bought it from if that is the case wont i?


Let's hope that your watch proves fine. Even so, you can still repeat that test a few more times to be absolutely sure the problem does not happen anymore. (Otherwise, it is due for repair.)

Good luck.


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well the watch as far as im aware was made in 2008 and with me buying it in 2011 maybe something may have happened :-( suppose ill just have to wait. This is my first ever TAG and took me ages to actually get it. Typical something has to happen with me!


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

kyotousa said:


> you can't damage quartz date wheel by changing date at wrong time. Quartz watch's date cycles instantaneously so you can change it whenever you want.
> But ya i'd use the warranty if it's possible. why mess with it.


No they don't. Every quartz analog watch that I have with a date wheel (besides my G-shock GW3000) takes about 30 minutes or so for the date to change. That's Swiss and Japanese, with and without grande date.

You still shouldn't do it on a quartz watch.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

NoleenELT said:


> No they don't. Every quartz analog watch that I have with a date wheel (besides my G-shock GW3000) takes about 30 minutes or so for the date to change. That's Swiss and Japanese, with and without grande date.
> 
> You still shouldn't do it on a quartz watch.


 you are confusing the wheel tick cycle to the actual date change time frame. It may take 30min or hours for the date to move doesn't mean the wheels are settling.
Most automatic watches' date change is in fact instantaneous but the wheels are actually still moving to set in with each other. 
I believe some Rolex's movement settles in few minutes but most of the watches take hours to settle in and every manufacture has different time frame. 
That's why in general don't change the date for automatic watch from 9pm - 6am.
This doesn't apply to Quartz watch.

btw there are instantaneous date change quartz movement too ex: Seiko movement
If such problem exists then there won't be any atomic watches


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

kyotousa said:


> you are confusing the wheel tick cycle to the actual date change time frame. It may take 30min or hours for the date to move doesn't mean the wheels are settling.
> Most automatic watches' date change is in fact instantaneous but the wheels are actually still moving to set in with each other.
> I believe some Rolex's movement settles in few minutes but most of the watches take hours to settle in and every manufacture has different time frame.
> That's why in general don't change the date for automatic watch from 9pm - 6am.
> ...


Like I said, not including my atomic watch, which takes about 3 seconds.

I don't really know how the internals work, but every non-atomic quartz that I have (Seiko, Rhonda, etc etc) takes ~30 minutes to visibly change. The instructions all say not to change the date +/- some hours from midnight. Because of this, I would never risk it. I don't think that they would add that to the instructions for no reason.


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

NoleenELT said:


> Like I said, not including my atomic watch, which takes about 3 seconds.
> 
> I don't really know how the internals work, but every non-atomic quartz that I have (Seiko, Rhonda, etc etc) takes ~30 minutes to visibly change. The instructions all say not to change the date +/- some hours from midnight. Because of this, I would never risk it. I don't think that they would add that to the instructions for no reason.


I guess i said wat i should say at the last post.


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

kyotousa said:


> you are confusing the wheel tick cycle to the actual date change time frame. It may take 30min or hours for the date to move doesn't mean the wheels are settling.
> Most automatic watches' date change is in fact instantaneous but the wheels are actually still moving to set in with each other.
> I believe some Rolex's movement settles in few minutes but most of the watches take hours to settle in and every manufacture has different time frame.
> That's why in general don't change the date for automatic watch from 9pm - 6am.
> ...


So basically your saying that the date might not have completely settled. It was about 25-30 mins later than it normally sets (normally about 23.55, i shook it a bit at 00.25ish), the only reason i shook it a little is that i was worried it was stuck and might have damaged the mechanism- just me being paranoid.


----------



## J.O. (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought a second hand quartz S/EL before and the date was damage at 18. Basically the date get's stuck half way when changing to 19 and sometimes it will change the following day. You can manually change the date. Took it to have a look and the date mechanism was damaged and required to be replaced. Basically the change the whole quartz mechanism with a new one. I do not know how the whole date thing works, but even if kyotousa is correct, I will still not take my chances and change the date between 9pm to 3am. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

J.O. said:


> ...but even if kyotousa is correct, I will still not take my chances and change the date between 9pm to 3am. *Rather be safe than sorry*.


Most agreed ! :-!


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well ive not yet had a chance to change it back to 20th but its been perfectly fine up to now. The month before i had no problems with the 20th so i dont see why i have this month i haven't dropped it or anything!


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well i have changed the date to 20 to see if the problem was a one off or not and guess what... it wasn't, it got stuck again. However i shook it at about half past 12 because it never takes that long and as i was worried it may damage it even more if i left it due to it being stuck. This is my first watch and within 2 months had a problem. So i am going to have to take this to the TAG dealer where i bought it from and no doubt have to send it off. If i have to pay for this i am not going to be happy. Like i said in my first post i bought this watch brand new from TAG Heuer so i have the 2 year guarantee. How long am i expected to be without my watch for?

If TAG asked me how did the date finally change to 21 what should i say? I don't want to give them an excuse on not repairing it for free as i have done nothing wrong?!

Or could this just be me not letting it have enough time to change to 21, does this number always take longer than the rest? I guess i am just going to have to see if it changes on its own and if it does how long it takes.  
thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

several weeks for repair, most likely.


----------



## abc1 (Mar 21, 2011)

That long! Hmm well i really don't know what to do then.

I can either change it to 20 and just see how long it takes to change, and maybe damage it even more incase it gets totally stuck?

Or

Just take it to TAG and say that it gets stuck on 20 and takes a lot longer to change than the others? and say that i hadn't shaken it incase that gives them an excuse not to do it under the guarantee. 
:-s


----------

